# 1/12 Beach/Bob Sikes South



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Fished for three hours on the beach just inside Fort Pickens. Nothing at all was happening there, fished shrimp and sand fleas. Left ther for Bob Sikes south. Caught One Flounder that's all. I could see the sheephead but they weren't biting. Used shrimp and crabs.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Curious what the tide was doing?
You never know unless you go.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Tide Must have been incoming. Water level rising whole time I was there.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

saw those convicts too, made a trip down to GBBT to get some fiddlers to try for em, but those guys are too slick, they would come up, crack that fiddlers right off the hook without ever pulling out the slight slack in the line, gotta come up with a better technique


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

I definately haven't mastered it yet. I've caught lots of sheep head in the surf. But fishing the bridges is a totally different thing.


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

bryansul said:


> saw those convicts too, made a trip down to GBBT to get some fiddlers to try for em, but those guys are too slick, they would come up, crack that fiddlers right off the hook without ever pulling out the slight slack in the line, gotta come up with a better technique


I tried fishing for them using crabs yesterday at Bob Sykes. First time. Sneaky litter buggars. I was trying to fish for them while having a couple carolina rigs out there for some reds. Might have to go for just one or the other next time...

If anyone has some tricks/tips for getting sheepies let me know as I still have yet to check this off my "caught species" list...


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

*convict technique*

sheepies are excellent bait steelers with heavy bodies and hard mouths, the only way I have been able to hook into one is to reel slowly, keeping the bait moving, sooner or later one will make a mistake and get hooked trying to steal a bit, if that bait is still, its going to be gone in a blink .. my experience so far


----------



## McFace (Dec 26, 2012)

Check out the hotspots thread below this when we go out we throw up full reports including tide wind current temp etc


----------

